# speech development



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Isabel doesn't use that many words (but can do animal noices when she sees them in a book) but not that botehred about that it will come with time (great with physical development so guess she concentrating on that 1st). The bit I am a bit concerened with or want to check is OK is that she doesn't say the end of a word like bye is by with an abrupt stop ending, ba for bag and bath.  her 1st word was quack (loves ducks) but says qua no ck.  we have started emphesising the end of words but should we be doing anything else??


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Clare

Have a read of:

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/toddler/development/speechandlanguage/milestonetalking/

Whats also important at this age is her understanding ie Isabel can you get a book or look at that cat..ie simple instructions

Let me know if the above link has been helpful

Jxxx
*
POST CONTAINS UNCONFIRMED LINK: FERTILITY FRIENDS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ITS CONTENTS*


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

her understanding is good, she can get her cup/book/ anything really if asked, ask her a question we get a nod or shake for an answer.  In a book if we can ask what the sheep does and she says baa.


----------

